# Routan Rear Windshield Wiper



## DallasTexas (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

What is the secret to removing the "old" windshield wiper blade on the rear window of a 2009 VW Routan? The arm will not come out far enough to get leverage on popping out the blade. Any advice is appreciated. 

Believe it or not, I called my Dallas VW Dealership and they were not able to assist over the phone from the Service Department 

Thanks,


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you trying to install a VW OEM replacement refill blade or did you get aftermarket blade and wiper assembly such as rain x, michelin, etc?


----------



## DallasTexas (Apr 10, 2012)

OEM Replacement


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

You have the "plastic" looking wiper arm correct? Not the metal standard arm type. I got this from the chryslerminivan.net 



> to replace rear wiper blade, you need to lift wiper arm then push the wiper blade towards the body of the van. The wiper blade is just clipped in to the arm instead of being hooked in like the old style of blades


 You could always swing by your local Dodge dealer and ask them to show you. I'm sure it only takes a second.


----------

